# Cider Not Attenuating - Safale S04



## pommiebloke (20/1/13)

I've had a turbo cider going for over 3 weeks now and although there was a *lot *of activity in the first week the hydrometer is now reading somewhere around 1.016 which seems a little high to me.

Is this normal with S04 or should I add some more yeast perhaps?

Tastes nice and sweet which is what SWMBO likes but I'm wary of bottle bombs if I bottle at that gravity.

Not sure what the OG was as I didn't have a hydrometer to hand at the time but it was 85% apple juice and 15% pear juice - no added sugar.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/1/13)

Sounds high for a cider, do a force ferment, take some out or fermenter and leave it covered at about 26 C and see if it takes off again.
Do another FG.
If it doesnt its finished or your yeast has fallen over.
Nev


----------



## seemax (20/1/13)

If you like it sweet and happy with the lower ABV you could bottle and pasteurise or kill the yeast some other way.

Never tried that method personally as I just keg it when it's around 1.020 to slow the yeast right down.


----------



## pommiebloke (20/1/13)

Well I drew some of the cider off in to a sterilised container and added another sachet of S04 and it was going gangbusters within minutes. Added it back in to the fermenter so I'll see how it goes - hopefully it will ferment out fully now.


----------



## cyrrus (21/1/13)

Sounds like it needs some yeast nutrient


----------

